# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Problem in Excel 2011 (mac): "file.xlsx is already open"

## berlini

I am using office 2011 for mac. I tried to copy a chart from excel to word. I failed to do this, and soon after Excel closed prompting me to either save the file or not. When I try to reopen it nothing happens, until I click on the file again. Then this message appears: 

"file.xlsx is already open:

Reopening will cause any changes you made to be discarded. Do you want to reopen file.xlsx?"

When I click either Yes or No nothing happens.

I am aware the the file is running in the background, because for example I can see the name of the workbook when i open the VBA Editor from a blank workbook. 

I guess the problem is that the clipboard of office must be emptied. But I don´t know how to do this on mac.

Any ideas on how to solve this?

Thanks

----------

